# Pieces Similar to Sing Sing Sing and The Scare Floor



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

PLEASE READ ALL BEFORE RESPONDING! This could technically go under the film score forum, but I'm just doing it here. These are two of my absolute favorite pieces, and they both have a very similar feel (in my opinion). The first is "The Scare Floor" by Randy Newman, from Monsters Inc.





And then there's the famous Sing Sing Sing (with a swing)





The reason I stressed reading it all was because I'm not just looking for any other jazz pieces. I wanted to stress the characteristics that I love about these two pieces; Obviously they have that big band swing style, their up-tempo, and MOST IMPORTANTLY they're in a minor key!! I'm having a difficult time finding other big band swing pieces with these features (especially being in a minor key), so I would appreciate some help and recommendations! Thanks in advance. :tiphat:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I didn't know the piece of Randy Newman, it really seems composed having in mind Sing sing sing.
Anyway I can't think of a lot of pieces with that kind of feel (not because there aren't but because of my limited knowledge) , maybe Jimmie Lunceford's Jazznocracy?


----------

